# Newest Fad - "Unlaid Eggs"



## BreezyCooking (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone besides me see the article on this in the food section of today's New York Times?  Good grief!!  Apparently a NY chef has started harvesting unlaid (& thus shell-less) eggs from chickens destined for the soup company pots & using them in recipes.  They showed a pic of the eggs - looked like deep orange ping-pong balls.

I saved the article & could copy it here, but am not sure newspaper articles are copyrighted like book recipes.  I'll ask the Admins & see.  However, in the meantime, if anyone is interested & wants to contact me, I'd be glad to send it to them.


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 7, 2007)

Lou brings me the NYTimes food section every Friday night, along with the food section of the Philly Inquirer.  I'll look forward to reading the article.

Sounds bizarre.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2007)

this just beggs the question, Why?

I mean really, they can't wait till it is laid? I would like to hear more about it. I wonder if there are any health beinifits or something that goes along with it to justify it.


....and JUST when I got that darned egg off my facce!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> ....and JUST when I got that darned egg off my facce!


     Somehow now it's just not right!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm not sure this link to the article will work, but I'll give it a try.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/07/dining/07eggs.html?_r=1&th&emc=th&oref=slogin

Ooh - it does seem to work.  Enjoy guys!!


----------



## Constance (Feb 7, 2007)

I've had friends who raised chickens for eating. When they butcher them, there are unlaid eggs inside the chickens, which they use for making chicken and dumplings. 
I've not seen it, but they tell me there's a string of eggs, all the way from beginning stages to the end. The last ones will have a soft shell, while the first ones aren't more than a little orange yolk. 

I would think that would make for quite a gourmet delight.


----------

